# Help!! Voile gris sur pages du web :(



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas ce qui arrive à mon iMac mais impossible de surfer depuis ce matin. En effet, dès que j'ouvre une page sur le net, celle-ci se couvre instantanément d'un voile gris et empêche toute action et visibilité 
Pour info, j'utile firefox... Dans le doute, j'ai testé avec safari dont je ne me sert jamais et je n'ai pas constaté ce problème.
Que ce passe t'il ?? Je suis un peu paniquée, quelqu'un peut-il m'aider svp...

Merci beaucoup par avance,
ikizen


----------



## Larme (18 Septembre 2013)

FireFox à jour ?
As-tu quitté FireFox et relancé ?
Ça m'arrive parfois sur Safari sur certains onglets, enfin, j'sais pas si c'est la même chose, j'ai un sorte d'effet comme quoi c'est pas au premier plan. Je ferme et relance, et ça disparaît.


----------



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

Hello Larme,
Avant tout, mille merci pour ta réponse si rapide 
Pour répondre à tes questions :
Pas de mise à jour en attente pour FireFox (je suppose qu'il est donc à jour)
J'ai effectivement relancé puis même redémarré l'iMac mais le problème persiste
Je ne connais pas bien l'environnement mac et j'avoue que je me sens vraiment perdue


----------



## JPTK (18 Septembre 2013)

Ça n'est pas ça que tu appellerais un voile gris ?


----------



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

JPTK a dit:


> Ça n'est pas ça que tu appellerais un voile gris ?



Bonjour JPTK,
Non ça ressemble plutôt à ceci :





[/url][/IMG]
C'est vraiment comme un fond gris uni translucide qui se rajoute devant chaque page et bloque toute action.


----------



## Herugul (18 Septembre 2013)

C'est peut être un pop up qui veux se lancer ou une connerie comme ça... Installe Ad Block et refais le test pour voir.


----------



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

Merci Herugul, j'ai téléchargé Ad Block Plus mais c'est du .xpi et non un .dmg ... quelle est la manip pour l'installer stp??


----------



## Herugul (18 Septembre 2013)

Tu vas sur le lien ci-dessous et tu cliques sur "Ajouter à Firefox".
https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


----------



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

Je vais sûrement te paraître bête mais je ne vois pas le bouton "Ajouter à Firefox". Il y a la vidéo de démonstration, le bouton pour télécharger mais pas pour ajouter... Sorry je ne suis pas douée question informatique

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h56 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h52 ----------




Herugul a dit:


> Tu vas sur le lien ci-dessous et tu cliques sur "Ajouter à Firefox".
> https://addons.mozilla.org/fr/firefox/addon/adblock-plus/


Ah serait-ce ça??






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## Herugul (18 Septembre 2013)

Pas de problème, chacun son domaine 
Tu ne vois pas de gros bouton vert "Ajouter à firefox" ?
Vérifie ta version, la dernière en date est la 24.
Pour savoir la version que tu as, cliques sur Firefox en haut à gauche puis sur "À propos de Firefox". 
Si tu n'as pas la dernière version, direction -> Navigateur Web Mozilla Firefox ? Téléchargement gratuit ? mozilla.org


---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 14h59 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h57 ----------

Ça c'est le site d'Adblock Plus donc je suppose que oui


----------



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

Euh si, si je ne suis pas vraiment douée parfois, pour preuve... j'ai essayé depuis safari du coup ça ne pouvait pas fonctionner lol
J'ai donc bien trouvé le gros bouton vert "Ajouter à firefox"  et installé le plugin.
Concernant la version de FireFox j'avais la 23. quelque chose, je viens de la mettre à jour... 24.0


----------



## Herugul (18 Septembre 2013)

Et avec Ad Block Plus, toujours le voile gris ?


----------



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

Herugul a dit:


> Et avec Ad Block Plus, toujours le voile gris ?


Alors après un redémarrage de FireFox, plus de voile gris!! 
Deux options, est-ce grâce à la mise à jour de FireFox ou à Ad Block ?? Ce serait intéressant de savoir.
Y a t'il un moyen de désactiver Ad Block pour voir si le voile apparaît de nouveau??

En tout cas mille merci pour ton aide rapide et efficace


----------



## Herugul (18 Septembre 2013)

De rien 
En bas à gauche de la fenêtre Firefox, tu as un panneau rouge hexagonal avec écrit en blanc ABP. Tu cliques dessus puis sur "Désactiver partout" et tu réessayes.


----------



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

Herugul a dit:


> De rien
> En bas à gauche de la fenêtre Firefox, tu as un panneau rouge hexagonal avec écrit en blanc ABP. Tu cliques dessus puis sur "Désactiver partout" et tu réessayes.


Wahouu ça fait peur, le voile gris reprend le dessus!! Mais qu'est-ce que c'est que ce machin et d'où ça vient comme ça du jour au lendemain??
Virus?? J'ai mon mac depuis 2 ans et je n'ai jamais fait un nettoyage ce pourrait être une cause


----------



## Herugul (18 Septembre 2013)

Moi je pense que c'est une pub qui essaye de s'exécuter sur ton navigateur tout simplement. Un bon nettoyage de Firefox et du système peut être une bonne solution dans tous les cas, surtout si tu ne l'as jamais fait en 2ans. Je te conseille Onyx pour entretenir ton système.


----------



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

Si j'actualise ma page en ayant Ad Block toujours désactivé, le voile disparait mais revient sur chaque nouvel onglet mais après avoir de nouveau activer Ad Block plus de voile gris du tout...
Merci encore Herugul !!
Donc pour un nettoyage Onyx est la solution?? Comment ça fonctionne, je télécharge et lance le logiciel??


----------



## Herugul (18 Septembre 2013)

Ok impeccable 
Pour ma part, AdBlock est constamment activé sur Safari et je n'ai jamais de soucis.

Pour Onyx, voici un très bon article du site OS X Facile qui détaille les fonctionnalités du logiciel et comment l'utiliser.

: : OS X facile : : Entretenir Mountain Lion


----------



## Locke (18 Septembre 2013)

Quand on ne connait pas *Onyx*, il vaut mieux démarrer avec la version *Maintenance*... Titanium's Software ? Index page


----------



## ikizen (18 Septembre 2013)

Herugul a dit:


> Ok impeccable
> Pour ma part, AdBlock est constamment activé sur Safari et je n'ai jamais de soucis.
> 
> Pour Onyx, voici un très bon article du site OS X Facile qui détaille les fonctionnalités du logiciel et comment l'utiliser.
> ...



Ok, je vais également le laisser activé vu que ça fonctionne 
Concernant l'article pour Onyx, je vais aller y jeter un oeil, merci!!

Merci vraiment pour toute ton aide, c'est vraiment agréable de se sentir soutenue...en plus tu as solutionné mon problème en 3 posts lol


----------



## Herugul (18 Septembre 2013)

J'ai eu de la chance  , content de t'avoir aidé.

A la prochaine sur Macg


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Quand on ne connait pas *Onyx*, il vaut mieux démarrer avec la version *Maintenance*... Titanium's Software ? Index page



*Tout à fait*, faut arrêtez de conseiller Onyx alors qu'il existe Maintenance qui fait l'essentiel et qui est bcp moins risqué à l'usage pour les néophytes. 

Sinon il n'existe toujours pas de virus sur mac, donc pas la peine de les chercher


----------



## Herugul (19 Septembre 2013)

Je ne fais que conseiller ce que je connais/utilise hors je ne connais pas du tout Titanium mais Onyx oui


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2013)

Herugul a dit:


> Je ne fais que conseiller ce que je connais/utilise hors je ne connais pas du tout Titanium mais Onyx oui



Bah apprends à connaître alors 
TITANIUM c'est l'éditeur, Maintenance c'est le nom du logiciel, c'est le même qu'Onyx mais en ultra basique, il fait l'essentiel.
Regarde sur cette page, on retrouve les 2, voir les 3


----------



## Herugul (19 Septembre 2013)

"Apprends à connaître" C'est très profond comme phrase 

Merci de l'info en tout cas, je testerai ça rapidement.


----------



## JPTK (19 Septembre 2013)

Oui j'ai un CAP de bouddhiste


----------

